# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Niechęć, "słomiany zapał", "strach", wegetacja, brak pasji, jak się przełamać?

## Zagubiony123

Witam szanowne państwo, jestem studentem pierwszego roku. Nie wiem jak opisać swój problem, który defacto może jest wymyślony i sobie wmawiam z lenistwa, ale zacznę od początku... Będzie to dosyć długi wpis... Mam nadzieję, że ktoś go przeczyta.

Zaczynając studia w październiku byłem przerażony, czułem ogromny strach przed nieznanym, przede wszystkim przed nauką, przed tym że sobie nie poradzę, że nie będę w stanie zrozumieć wszystkiego, że z moim poziomem wiedzy i sposobem nauki (który opiszę później) odpadnę... Bałem się, że braki wyniesione z liceum: "średni poziom" matematyka, podstawę zdałem raptem na 68%, a maturę rozszerzoną do której się nie przygotowywałem (bo odkładałem, kompletnie ją olałem) na 10%. Teraz widzę, że miało to pewien wpływ na moje teraźniejsze życie jednak pomimo tego na pierwszym semestrze sobie poradziłem lecz... nie obyło się bez tzw warunku i wielkich stresów przed kolokwiami i egzaminami. Z jednego przedmiotu mam warunek z powodu odkładania nauki tak jak odkładałem maturę rozszerzoną. Ech miałem też kłopoty z innymi m.in. matematyką która nie jest moją mocną stroną, bo trzeba MYŚLEĆ. Matematykę o zgrozo udało się nadrobić ze względu na przyjemnego i ugodowego prowadzącego oraz popularnemu kursowi video dla studentów (nie będę reklamował, studenci wiedzą).

Do czego zmierzam... Zmierzam do tego, że jestem człowiekiem, który od długiego czasu nie ma chęci do niczego, nie ma żadnej pasji, nie wie po co tak naprawdę żyje, nauka sprawia mu trudność, przede wszystkim tzw MYŚLENIE i kombinowanie, szukanie rozwiązań. Nie mam w sobie ciekawości świata (tak jak inni interesują się np matematyką, programowaniem, sportem) mnie zupełnie wszystko wydaje się być obojętne. Boli mnie fakt, że nie mam tej słynnej "pasji" o której ostatnio ciągle się słyszy. Przeglądając fora internetowe, słysząc na około ludzie mają zainteresowania, robią różne rzeczy, są wytrwali w swoich postanowieniach a ja jestem tego przeciwieństwem. Przez całe moje życie każdą "pasję" którą sobie przypisywałem (nauka samoobrony, programowanie, grafika komputerowa) prędzej czy później porzucałem i albo wracałem do niej po pewnym czasie albo kompletnie zostawiłem i poszedłem w innym kierunku. Owe pasje były powierzchowne, nigdy nie wytrwałem na tyle długo aby stwierdzić, że "coś umiem", nauczyłem się nowej umiejętności, chcę ją rozwijać aby być w tym dobry. U mnie następował okres znudzenia, który mogę określić jako słomiany zapał. Robiłem x, przerywałem, wracałem po pół roku, przerywałem i tak w kółko. Jest to coś co mnie najbardziej boli, martwi, przez to czuję się, że stoję w miejscu, przez ten fakt właśnie odbija się to na szkole, na tym że mam trudności w nauce, przyswajaniu nowej wiedzy. Ktoś by powiedział, że studia są łatwe, że zaliczyć łatwo i nie trzeba się wcale uczyć... No właśnie nie. Dla mnie studia to wyzwanie, którego się boję, boję się walki, boję się a zarazem nie chce wysilić, poświęcić czas aby po ukończeniu móc popatrzeć w lustro i powiedzieć dałem radę, nauczyłem się nowych rzeczy, rozwinąłem się na tyle, że od teraz mogę rozwijać się dalej i nic nie jest dla mnie przeszkodą. Wyzwanie traktuję jako "problem" i odkładam jak w przypadku matury oraz przedmiotu ze studiów.

Często porównuję się do innych osób i jak widzę, że inni w moim wieku coś osiągnęli (mają pasje, albo zarabiają duże pieniądze, umieją np programować na wysokim poziomie, są wysportowani, bo zaczęli gdy byli dziećmi) to mnie dobija... Ja pośród nich jestem człowiekiem, który nic nie wie, niczym się nie wyróżnia, nie ma tematów do rozmów, nie ma chęci do rozmawiania z innymi ludźmi, nie ma chęci do poznawania innych, całe dzieciństwo przesiedziałem bezproduktywnie jedynie wkuwając w szkole dla bezwartościowych ocen. Na studiach mam 4 znajomych z którymi przebywam ale nie utrzymuję większego kontaktu, czasem nie mam nawet z nimi o czym rozmawiać pomimo tego że są jedynymi osobami z którymi się zakolegowałem. Jestem nieśmiały, czuję się jak pustelnik ale z jednej strony nie jest mi z tym źle, lubię przebywać sam, kilka lat temu miałem okresy, że przebywałem sam w domu po kilka godzin, bo rodzice pracowali, a nawet jak byli w domu to zawsze zamknięty siedziałem u siebie w pokoju przed komputerem grając w gry. Do dzisiaj tak jest, co prawda jeden z rodziców już nie pracuje i przebywa w domu to ja co przyjdę z uczelni to siedzę u siebie. Nie przeszkadza mi to, bo czasami wolę siedzieć sam, ale widzę, że to mnie wyniszcza sprawia, że się izoluję. Nie wiem jak to zmienić. Miałem okres, że "gardziłem" swoimi rodzicami za to, że nic nie osiągnęli w życiu (nie należymy do najbiedniejszych choć nie żyjemy na poziomie który byłby dla nas dobry) i moje niepowodzenia brak celów obwiniałem ich, bo jestem tacy jak oni czyli żyją sobie wegetują i gówno z tego życia jest. Mój ojciec musi chodzić do pracy której nienawidzi a nie zmieni jej bo po pierwsze ma już swój wiek, po drugie woli narzekać i nic nie robić, po trzecie nie potrafi nic załatwić i gdyby nie pomoc rodziny (jego siostry) to skończylibyśmy marnie. Boli mnie, że powielam jego schemat i staje się identyczny jak on. Nie chcę taki być, nie chcę tak skończyć. Chcę coś osiągnąć, chcę się cieszyć życiem, chcę być mądry, chcę mieć wiedzę i umiejętności aby dostać dobrą pracę, chcę abyśmy coś z życia mieli, abyśmy mogli pozwolić sobie na odrobinę przyjemności a nie życie od pierwszego do pierwszego i w kółko to samo. Problem w tym, że ja chcę tak samo jak chciałem "moje pasje" ech... nie ma we mnie takiej energii i zapału jaki mają inni, ludzie którzy czymś są zarażeni i coś robią. Wiele razy czytałem, oglądałem filmiki motywacyjne, ale jak to się mówi "jednym uchem wchodzi a drugim wychodzi"... Obojętność ech.

Wiem, że sporo mieszam w moim wpisie, ale tak naprawdę to odczuwam problemy na kilku płaszczyznach. Przede wszystkim jest to brak chęci, zapału do działania, do tego aby wyjść z inicjatywą i zacząć solidnie pracować nad sobą. Naczytałem się, że ludzie mogą się zmienić wtedy kiedy chcą... pod warunkiem, że tego PRAGNĄ!!! A ja niby chcę a tak na prawdę to nic nie robię, a jak zacznę to szybko się zniechęcam i mam wiele wymówek. Lenistwo ze mnie bije, niemoc i brak zainteresowań. Jedyne co potrafię robić to siedzieć w internecie i przeglądać na krzyż 3 portale... Tak nawet w internecie nie chce mi się czytać wiadomości za to poświęcam czas na oglądanie głupich obrazków, oglądanie głupich filmików na youtube, albo czytanie komentarzy innych. Łapię się na tym, że takie bezcelowe czytanie komentarzy mnie nie nudzi a jak mam przeczytać artykuł to nie chce się... Dziwne???

Wspomniałem wcześniej o nauce... Od małego zachęcany a raczej zmuszany do dobrej nauki, nie pamiętam jak było ale rodzice mi mówili że kiedyś jak zaczynałem się uczyć pisać, czytać (te podstawowe rzeczy) to też miałem straszne problemy, ale w końcu się nauczyłem. Widzę w tym analogię ze studiami ale uważam że teraz jest o wiele gorzej, bo jestem zmuszony aby OD SIEBIE coś dać. To ja muszę chcieć i przez to jest problem. Moje uczenie się zawsze polegała na wkuwaniu, wszystko czego się uczyłem to było wkuwanie definicji i pomimo faktu że nie miałem złych ocen, byłem jednym z lepszych uczniów (nie jakiś olimpijczyk ale miałem 5, 4 czasami 3 wpadła ale głównie miałem ładne oceny na tle klasy i może szkoły) to nie widzę czy mi to pomogło, nie mam z tego żadnej wiedzy, którą mógłbym się poszczycić i na studiach jestem tym szarym przeciętniakiem, zdecydowanie słabszy. Mam problem z myśleniem i "kombinowaniem". Nie chce mi się myśleć i zastanawiać, jak czegoś od razu nie wiem to wolę się poddać niż drążyć i szukać rozwiązania. Jak coś jest dla mnie niezrozumiałe, mam trudności w zrozumieniu to poddaje się. Przez te wszystkie lata szkoły zawsze "udawało" mi się uzyskać to co chciałem (np dobrą ocenę) i defacto nie miałem wielkich porażek. Nie miałem potrzeby "walki" o swoje, bo zawsze udawało się. Wiem że tak nie może być. Wiem, że trzeba stawiać sobie cele i je realizować pomimo trudności i nigdy się nie poddawać ale ja... ja nie umiem i to mnie boli.

Mam już dość takiej wegetacji i chcę raz na zawsze to zmienić. Próbowałem rok temu i 2 lata temu i nic się nie zmieniło i tak wiecznie i wiecznie i wiecznie...

----------


## Jaaa

Haha, skąd ja to wszystko znam  :Smile:  Nie martw się, nie jesteś sam, znam masę osób, które są podobne do ciebie. No więc tak:

1. Kontakty społeczne - wyglądasz mi na standardowego introwertyka. Poczytaj sobie o introwersji, polecam też super fajną książkę Susan Cain "Ciszej proszę... Siła introwersji w świecie, który nie może przestać gadać" Żyj tak, jak ci wygodnie i jak się dobrze czujesz, jeśli inni kochają towarzystwo i mają masę znajomych to nie znaczy, że ty też musisz!

2. Odkładanie na później, lenistwo itd. Napiszę jedno - obejrzyj to wystąpienie na Ted, koniecznie!!! ted. com/talks/tim_urban_inside_the_mind_of_a_master_procrastinat  or

3. Każdy jest do czegoś stworzony, ty być może po prostu jeszcze nie odkryłeś, co jest twoim celem i przeznaczeniem. Co najbardziej lubiłeś robić we wczesnym dzieciństwie? Jakby teraz cię ktoś zapytał, co chcesz robić za 10 lat, gdzie być, to co byś odpowiedział? Cokolwiek wymień, co ci przyjdzie pierwsze do głowy, np. chciałbym być w Afryce i karmić porzucone słoniątka, albo być kimś ważnym i pomagać biednym ludziom, cokolwiek. Ciekawa jestem, co byś odpowiedział. No ale do czego zmierzam - dla takich osób jak ty są specjalne testy, które razem z rozmową ze specjalistą (psycholog od poszukiwania ścieżki kariery) mogą dać bardzo wyraźną wskazówkę, co komu jest przeznaczone. Radzę ci więc udać się do poradni psychologicznej na spotkanie ze specjalistą, który pomaga innym ludziom odnaleźć siebie. Jest to bardzo popularne rozwiązanie, nawet nie wiesz ile jest osób w podobnej sytuacji jak ty. Znałam takiego jednego, co przez lata się męczył identycznie jak ty, niczego nie pragnął, o niczym nie marzył, był leniwy do granic możliwości, z niczym nigdy nie zdążał. Teraz ma super pasje, na które nie starcza mu czasu, odnosi sukcesy w pracy, do której chodzi z przyjemnością, i wreszcie ma marzenia  :Smile: 

Zastanów się, co byś chciał teraz zrobić, w tym momencie - pomóc komuś, uczynić świat lepszym, stworzyć coś pięknego, no co ci do głowy przychodzi, od jakiej myśli czujesz ucisk w żołądku. Za czym tęsknisz z przeszłości.

Spróbuj podziałać na swoje zdrowie, od fizyczności zależy też nasza psychika. Za mało witamin i minerałów może prowadzić do zaburzeń psychicznych, do nerwicy, do depresji, do ograniczenia zdolności umysłowych. Zaburzenia hormonalne (tarczyca!) mogą być przyczyną rozleniwienia fizycznego i psychicznego. Cukier bardzo ogłupia, lepiej zupełnie go odstawić. Na jasność umysłu i lepszą jego pracę super wpływa ruch, uprawianie sportu. Zrób sobie badania krwi (morfologia, żelazo, sód, potas, wapń, TSH, glukoza, cholesterol, hormony płciowe), pogadaj z lekarzem pierwszego kontaktu.

Moje rady na teraz: 
- zapisz się na zajęcia sportowe, na które będziesz musiał chodzić systematycznie np. 2 razy w tygodniu (najlepiej coś aerobowego, może właśnie sztuki walki, Krav maga - polecam bardzo!!, grupowe bieganie, Zumba?), 
- gdzie tylko możesz (na zajęcia, do sklepu, na studia) dojeżdżaj rowerem albo biegaj
- zdrowo się odżywiaj (mniej mięsa, np. 2 razy w tygodniu, dużo warzyw gotowanych, mało słodyczy, mało napojów gazowanych, soków, posiłki częstsze a mniejsze i o stałych porach)
- obejrzyj filmik, do którego dałam link
- poczytaj o introwertyzmie
- idź do lekarza i zrób badania krwi
- idź do poradni psychologicznej gdzie pomagają w wyborze ścieżki kariery

No i pisz tutaj dalej, może coś pomożemy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Cieszę się, że nie jestem sam z moją przypadłością. Odniosę się do kilku kwestii.

Co lubiłem robić będąc dzieckiem? Bawiłem się klockami i grałem w gry komputerowe. Nic szczególnego co mogło wpłynąć pozytywnie na moje życie i nakierować na rozwój. Jak komputer to doszły zainteresowania informatyczne (programowanie oraz grafika) które przerywałem.

Nie mam pojęcia czym chciałbym się zajmować za 10 lat. Do siebie mówię, że chciałbym zostać programistą, ale jest to powierzchowne i boję się, że nie pasuję do tego, że przez te wszystkie lata tylko sobie wmówiłem, że chcę robić to i to a tak na prawdę nie jest to dla mnie. Studia muszę i tak skończyć, bo bez nich zatracę się całkiem, a nóż czymś się zainteresuje.

Obejrzę filmik, może się coś zmieni. Jak nie co wtedy?  :Frown:

----------


## Jaaa

Od filmiku na pewno wiele się nie zmieni, ale może on co nieco wyjaśnić  :Smile: 

A co dalej? Toć napisałam moje rady poprzednio, może spróbuje zastosować..? Szczególnie tę o pójściu do psychologa zajmującego się ścieżkami kariery, który zrobi ci różne fajne testy i może odkryje, do czego zostałeś stworzony.

A może nie potrzebujesz żadnej pasji? Może chciałbyś po prostu gdzieś się ulokować, mieć jakąś spokojną, niestresującą pracę, wracać z niej do domu, do rodziny, do żony, bawić się z dziećmi, z psem, robić im posiłki, wozić do szkoły, uprawiać ogródek, patrzyć na zachody słońca, cieszyć się po prostu zwyczajnym życiem..? Nie sądzę, aby ludzie pracujący np. jako ciecie w szkole albo sprzątacze ulic traktowali swoje prace jak pasje, ale może..? Chodzi mi o to, że może wcale nie potrzebujesz tych pasji, a wystarczyłaby ci np. własna rodzina, dom... Nie wiem, zgaduję  :Smile:  Idź najlepiej do poradni psychologicznej. No i zdawaj relacje, co tam u ciebie słychać  :Smile:

----------


## Stalker8

No więc właśnie "cieć" to jedyne, co mogę robić - jestem kimś takim, w pracy - portier, sekretarek, oddźwierny, przynieś-podaj-zrób... 
Co do filmiku:
Nie rozumiem, po co ci ludzie zostali tam zebrani? Co oni oklaskują? Czy w takim razie - jestem małpą, bo coś odładam? Bo nie stać mnie, żeby skupić się na tym co może mnie doprowadzić - gdzie? Do sukcesu?

Niektórzy maja takie życie, że nie mogą sobie wymyslić "pasji" do realizacji - tak jak nie mogą mieć żony, rodziny. Przecież "ciecie" właśnie. I sprzątaczki też. Dlaczego gdy byłem młody roiło mi się, że mogę coś osiągnąć? Kto mnie w tym utwierdzał, skoro jestem "przeciętny"? ...Poniżej przeciętnej - grubo! I na dodatek drażnię innych swoją obecnością.




> Może chciałbyś po prostu gdzieś się ulokować, mieć jakąś spokojną, niestresującą pracę, wracać z niej do domu, do rodziny, do żony, bawić się z dziećmi, z psem, robić im posiłki, wozić do szkoły, uprawiać ogródek, patrzyć na zachody słońca, cieszyć się po prostu zwyczajnym życiem..?


Nie wiem gdzie Pani żyjesz, ale mnie ktoś powiedział - to znaczy, ta moja "Pani", że to są dwa światy, które się nie zejdą: 
Świat "cieciów-roboli" i ten Wasz - klasy średniej. Na ich styku jest jakby front - w tej walce klas, przecież.
Coś bym napisał, ale już nie pamiętam co, jestem obolały - zmęczony i pod wpływem prochów.

Może...
Roiło... Przecież, nawet nie umiem pływać, ani robić rzeczy, które dla ludzi z miasta są codziennością, mieszkam całe życie na wsi; i jak ktoś inny mi napisał, gdy fikałem w necie: to jest takie miejsce, gdzie słaby może udawać silnego (czyli ja).
Wpis użytkowniczki 'jaaa', to oczywiście kolejna kpina ze mnie.

...Psycholog "...ścieżkami kariery"  - to z urzędu pracy, a potem propozycja stażu z upośledzonymi umysłowo, gdzie zresztą wytrzymałem chyba 10 dni... też z groźbą na końcu... Niektórzy żyja z upośledzania innych - też słabszych, więc pewnie robią dobrze.

A tamten psycholog powiedział mi, ze to nic, że mam "gorszy start" - miałem trzydzieści lat wtedy...
Półtora roku temu - w stanie bezmyślności, miałem się z nim kontaktować w sprawie "terapii", ale, że byłem 'negatywnie nastawiony', to odpisał, że sobie więcej nie życzy.

Czyli? Wspaniale, że niezdecydowany, zagubiony dwudziestolatek może iśc po pomoc - że zrobią mu "fajne testy". Mnie gdy powiedziałem, że chciałbym coś robić, zdiagnozowano i dano ketrel z absenorem - widocznie pasowały. Jakiś czas później, lekarz poz wspomniał, że to leki dla osadzonych tam starszych osób (dom dla psychicznie chorych i starców). Czyli standard - taka kategoria wiekowa, że już się nie dąży do niczego. Mija okres "ważności społecznej". 
A podporządkować się - należy zawsze. Pisanie o tym, co tam zaszło, ani wcześniej... bez sensu tutaj. Tu reklama, zarabianie na naiwności.

Czemu bałem się szukać pomocy? Uważałem, że mi niepotrzebna? O grożącym wojsku, o tym kiedy zacząłem chorować, o rodzinie - kto na co choruje, braku perspektyw, którego nie dostrzegałem w sumie jako bardzo młody człowiek... Nie - nie grałem w gry, nie miałem na czym - później owszem - w kilka, ale jednak mało; co robiłem - a co to ma za znaczenie teraz? Mam zrujnowane zdrowie.

Jestem tylko prostym durnym chamem, który chce bezkarnie obrażać lepszych od siebie w internecie. Pani doktor też od razu poznała się na mnie - że uważałem się za lepszego, więc dostawałem co mi się należało - od normalnych.
Jeszcze jeden wpis dzisiaj (...nie będzie odzewu - to sobie pójdzie).

----------


## janiceeee

Najgorsze jest właśnie odkładanie rzeczy na później - dlatego właśnie ludzie osiągają sukcesy, bo to co mogą zrobić jutro, robią dziś. A co do pasji, to nie martw się. Miałam to samo naprawdę długo i dopiero przypadkiem odkryłam to, co kocham najbardziej na świecie. Potem powoli i konsekwentnie zaczęłam dążyć do celu. Wszystko się ułoży, bądź cierpliwy i jak tylko zauważysz iskrę pasji to wejdź w to całkowicie.

----------


## szaman.ka

To nie jest prawda, że jak się urodziłeś na wsi, to masz przerąbane. Jest trudniej, ale można zmienić swoją społeczną pozycję. Jest bardzo wiele ludzi, którzy tego dokonali. Spora część naszej inteligencji ma wiejskie pochodzenie.

To co napisałeś, że nie chce Ci się uczyć -myślę, że masz dobrą wymówkę - usprawiedliwienie. Gdybyś się uczył i dawał z siebie wszystko i coś Ci się nie powiodło- to okazałoby się ,że jesteś do niczego. To ten lęk przed tym powoduje, że odkładasz wszystko, a tak naprawdę, boisz się tego, co sam o sobie myślisz.

Nie wiem skąd się wzięło takie myślenie o sobie, ale zapewne nie powstało bez powodu.
 Na co chorowałeś? Piszesz, że masz zrujnowane zdrowie. A może to depresja? Człowiekowi w depresji też się niczego nie chce.

----------


## stalker8

Od razu mi się nasunęło, że była taka postać w filmie  z Lindą, gdzie było sporo seksu, jak na tamte czasy i ona mu wyżarła mózg na koniec (zdradzam, fabułę, bo ten film był wtedy późno w TV, kontrowersyjny, a teraz - pchi....), Tyle, że dziewczyna po tych scenach z aktorami podobno trafiła do psychuszki... nie interesowałem się co z nią - tak właściwie to wiem, od mojej Pani, która mi zwróciła uwagę na nią i ten film - że ładna, delikatna. A w nim - nie była sobą, bo - wzorce aktorskie, miała okazję zobaczyć, po tym jak się zgłosiła do tej roli...? ...Nie mam pojęcia jak było.... Takie rzeczy mnie już nie obchodzą, ale - i to jest chyba ważne:

Przed chwilą napisałem, że na Wykopie i w amerykańskiej bajce o "zakochanym wilczku": "sexual market value" i takie rzeczy...  
To jednak - inne czasy, lata dziewięćdziesiąte, inna kultura niż teraz? Czy ja byłem taki durny - na kościele wychowany, a mimo to niezrównoważony, agresywny - świr, większy niż teraz, zdecydowanie - tak to osądzam.

Czyli jednak - coś jej zrobili. A Ty się tu ze mnie nabijasz?

W takim razie spytać miałem: Masz na myśli tę nie-żyjącą inteligencję, może dziewiętnastowieczną - o ziemiańsko-włościańskim rodowodzie, jak mojej wychowawczyni, (z którego tak dumna),  w LO...? Fatalnie to wspominam, a była owszem, młoda jeszcze... Chore to było dawać jej wychowawstwo! Myślę też, że nie chciała. Nie mogła im powiedzieć, że nie chce? Skoro uważała nas za chamów i wsioków, których najwyraźniej n?z?ależało *za?wy?orać*.

----------


## stalker8

> Nie wiem skąd się wzięło takie myślenie o sobie, ale zapewne nie powstało bez powodu.
>  Na co chorowałeś? Piszesz, że masz zrujnowane zdrowie. A może to depresja? Człowiekowi w depresji też się niczego nie chce.


Natomiast niektórzy, dobrze wyglądający bardziej "po rycersku", (czemu hołdowała, czy co?) - mieli u niej fory, pomimo dysleksji, której innym nie mogła darować...
Pospólstwo zaś po czerwonym nosie poznać na obrazach Brojgla, o którym wiedział co sądzić jej ulubiony Bard Kaczmarski, którego posłuchać zechciałem, jak wiecie, dopiero niedawno - nadal bez zachwytu,
widocznie z takim nastawieniem dotarłem w to miejsce. I skąd.




> To co napisałeś, że nie chce Ci się uczyć -myślę, że masz dobrą wymówkę - usprawiedliwienie. Gdybyś się uczył i dawał z siebie wszystko i coś Ci się nie powiodło- to okazałoby się ,że jesteś do niczego. To ten lęk przed tym powoduje, że odkładasz wszystko, a tak naprawdę, boisz się tego, co sam o sobie myślisz.


Po pierwsze, bardzo dobrze (prospołecznie, prawilnie - też, ale i wobec mnie: trafnie), padło tutaj, o niespójności, "nielogiczności", emocjonalności - że to ludzka natura. 
Tak... czytałem coś, że Niemiec Freud (nie pisałem, że słuchowisko ostatnio w niedzielę...  - dziś będzie jakieś? ...
..."Przypadek Freuda" - zwróciłem uwagę na grę aktorów...)....
No więc, on - nazwał to integralnością chyba... - jej brak, zauważył i spisał. Też mało mnie obchodzi już, co robił...
Emocjonalność... taa... - niezrównoważenie, agresja, przemoc... krzywdzenie (siostra młodsza... nie powiem więcej - wystarczy). No - tego się nauczyłem, a próbowałem - jakże:


wmawiając sobie... ale - tego co łatwiejsze, bo (i to też mi ktoś wskazał) - przez baby wychowywany. Z matematyki wydawało się prościej, niż np. z historii, od której facet straszył, a mówił, co mu wygodne (inne przemilczał), a jak wysoko w polityce zaszedł... To było 20 lat temu - dziś jest co innego:
Czy jednak to samo? Nic nie wiem - gdzie, ani jak. A wiedzę mam taką, że dziecko w podstawówce - zagina mnie, na czym chce. ...Teraz chyba nie ma szkół specjalnych - nawet nie wiem ..więc i takie dziecko ma ode mnie większą.
Właśnie się wyleczyłem z urojeń, żeby coś zgłębiać w tej sytuacji... Bzdura - praca fizyczna, służącego, taka jaką mam.

_______________
Pozdrawiam Was - Północne-Koreańczyki-Wy? (bez ujmy dla Koreańczyków), jak wczoraj patrzyłem na nich na YouTube. 
Podglądacie mnie tu? Nie loguję się na Wasze forum - bo się nie lubimy: za moją Panią też. I Linux mi nie pomoże na to - choć dziś jeszcze chyba poczytam o nim, bo minimalnie przyjemnie mi czas płynie przy tym....
Koreańczycy... - to kompleksy, prawda? Że ona tak cudnie gra - na Natowskim instrumencie - czy powiecie, że nie: bo to na ruski styl, widać - odmałpowany...? Taki to obiektywizm artystyczny.

Od Ruskich nie chcecie się uczyć - a pokazać kto większy Kozak...? ..."Kazaczka" Bażylina - od razu mi się skojarzyło.... Ścigać się z nimi? ...Nie bzdura to? Widzicie?
Tak, jest mi przykro. A żal - mniejszy, bo co ja mam do jej życia. Ani waszego. Było dać bana na początku - mówiłem.
Tytuł utworu: Stukot kopyt koni w górach... nie pamiętam jakich, ale mam zalinkowane na tym drugim forum, to jeszcze dziś posłucham, zanim się znudzi, jak wszystko, co mi słabo wychodzi, przecież.
A porównujcie sobie mnie do Murzyna, ale internetu nie odcinajcie - ja Wam niczego nie odcinam, a to nie jest donos, ani żaden demon żalu, z kazania warszawskiego księdza z YouTube, mnie tu nie przywiódł - Wy zasugerowaliście to forum tutaj, pamiętacie chyba.

----------


## stalker8

O ludziach, dzięki którym zyskałem nowe spojrzenie. Ile razy mi pomogli - na jakie treści w internecie naprowadzili !!! Nie byłbym tym kim jestem - ileż bogatszy teraz. Złość, że nie mogę być taki jak oni - nigdy nie mogłem, bo nie mam zdolności.
Nadal niewłaściwie interpretuję ludzkie zachowania, chcę być w centrum uwagi, bo wydawało mi się, że na nią zasługuję... jako dziecko - może... co za różnica. A teraz się usprawiedliwiam, że mogę tego nadal oczekiwać - brak dostępu do internetu na Linux Mint dzisiaj i dlatego tu piszę? - raczej nie. Kwestia chyba zamknięta.

I tak jak ktoś napisał dwa dni temu, na drugim forum; po wszystkim co sobie wparłem, nie będę się już nadawał do żadnej pracy umysłowej - nawet tłumaczę sobie teraz: nie jestem w stanie uczyć się niczego.

Warto jeszcze wspomnieć (spowiedź - bo liczę na wybaczenie, cwany), o nieoddaniu znalezionego telefonu, kradzieży książki z biblioteki gminnej, przywłaszczeniu innej ze szkolnej... nart biegowych... Jak traktowałem zwierzęta... bo co mnie spotkało jako dziecko, co widziałem, że inni wyprawiają... usprawiedliwiam się. Że to dawno było... Zanim choroba, już jednak byłem zdemoralizowany. Nikt mnie "nie poklepie po plecach". ...Pani doktor nie czyta tego forum. Nie wrócę do niej. Mogę funkcjonować bez tabletek, zamknąć mnie chyba nie ma za co.

----------


## stalker8

medyczka.pl/nerwica-czy-depresja-51351#post129571

No i chodzi o to, żebym nie fikał, a nie wyobrażał sobie, że coś od kogoś otrzymam - chyba w twarz, jak w reklamie (banku, zdaje się). To akurat pasuje. Gówno, a nie "spojrzenie" - "wgląd", jak tu napisałem wczoraj. Taki wgląd - żem debil, no i cham, który żali się na własne chamstwo i zezwierzęcenie, a powinien gnić, choćby w kryminale. Nawet nie nadający się do roboty. Przygłup.

Książkę z biblioteki gminnej ukradłem, gdy był remont - sztuka kochania, cz.2, bo chciałem się edukować o seksie, prawie 28 lat mając. Spaliłem w piecu, razem z tą drugą - czterej pancerni. W 2009, albo '10... co za różnica.

----------


## stalker8

w takim razie tutaj, bo nie w wątku o "despotycznym szefie".

Jak to zrobić, żebym się mógł skupić, na tym z czym chciałem się dziś zapoznać, bo jestem tak niewyspany, od paru dni.
Zdaje się, że neuroleptyk, jak zalecała pani doktor, "byłby tutaj w sam raz". Bo po co mi czytać o tym co mnie interesuje - ona wie lepiej. "Ludzie", o których powyżej napisałem, że zyskałem "nowe spojrzenie" - wsiedli na to swoje forum; zaglądam tam i widzę, że znowu szydzą, sugerują, że mają możliwości śledzenia. Straszą policją, kpią, że porywam się z motyką na... elity. A mnie po prostu ciekawi - w jaki sposób inni ludzie korzystają z darmowego systemu operacjynego, chciałbym też tak spróbować. Ale niestety stres - wygląda na to, że faktycznie nerwica, albo - co za różnica.
Dobrze, że nie mam sił na większą aktywność - w takim razie neuroleptyk niepotrzebny - i tak jak mi "tam napisano" już dawno; jeden z Panów utytułowanych: że przecież jest dobrze, gdzie niby miałbym być i co innego robić.

Faktycznie, często myślę, że w internecie jest tyle ciekawych rzeczy - do zrobienia z komputerem choćby. I że... na więcej w życiu nie mam pomysłu.

----------

